
Show HN: I made a web scraper that you don't need to study for to use it - artif4ct
https://scraper.ai/#use-cases
======
artif4ct
We learned a lot when launching this, a lot of people were coming to us
because the other scrapers out there are too complicated to use. They often
require you to watch tons of videos to create these flows or set up
functionality. Here we believe that UX is important and we want everything to
be as intuïtive as possible

